# Advice needed for getting a Services watch repaired



## katling (Jun 11, 2017)

Hello, I was hoping for some advice in getting a Services watch (below) repaired. I love it but last week it suddenly started losing time in a big way (about 20 minutes an hour). When I previously took it into a watch repair shop, which said it specialised in vintage and antiques, just to get the strap adjusted, they were quite dismissive and said if it ever broke, it couldn't be fixed. Is there anything in particular I should look out for when trying to find someone who can do repairs? Or would you have any recommendations? I live in London, so I would have thought somewhere not too far from me could take a look.


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

katling said:


> Hello, I was hoping for some advice in getting a Services watch (below) repaired. I love it but last week it suddenly started losing time in a big way (about 20 minutes an hour). When I previously took it into a watch repair shop, which said it specialised in vintage and antiques, just to get the strap adjusted, they were quite dismissive and said if it ever broke, it couldn't be fixed. Is there anything in particular I should look out for when trying to find someone who can do repairs? Or would you have any recommendations? I live in London, so I would have thought somewhere not too far from me could take a look.


 Thats a nice Watch and needs to be fettled.

Now if you have joined the forum just for this issue then I cannot help, But if you have joined out of a genuine Horological interest then I can recommend someone but you would need to post it out.

Stick around and take part after fifty posts no fast posting then I can point you out in the right direction via a PM.

I hope you hang around. 

I will also add that can be fixed I have no doubt.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Try and hold the watch near a compass and if the compass needle moves then the watch is magnetized. A very easy and cheap fix.


----------



## katling (Jun 11, 2017)

Ah, I see. I think fifty posts would be tricky as I don't think I have much to contribute!

I was attracted to this watch when I came across it a year or so ago because I have an interest in mid-century design and thought it was an object of beauty. So when I was considering whether to buy it, I tried to find out more about its origins and stumbled across your forum. I learnt a lot (particularly from Mach's posts) and I've come back on occasion since because I found it interesting but I have next to no knowledge (unless you're interested in the recent trend for horology in fiction) and so can't imagine what I'd have to say.

But I appreciate that you've built a community here and don't wish to intrude, so thank you for your time. I will look elsewhere and I am sure I will look in on the forum from time to time.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

If you do stick around, we have a member who specialises in, and has a huge collection of Services watches, not the repair, more the history. If he sees this, he may be able to tell you something about your piece.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Hi katling,welcome to TWF, I`m glad you found my posts on Services watches interesting. Regarding your watch, it appears to have MADE IN GT.BRITAIN on the bottom of the dial in which case it would have been made for Services by the Anglo-Celtic Watch Co.Ltd., Gurnos Works, Ystradgynlais, Wales & dates to the 1950s. As to the problem your having, Steve Burrage of Ryte Time Watch Repairs Leicester used to work for Services. I`m not sure if he is still doing repairs but his details including telephone number are on the net if you do a google search, he may be able to help.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Hi katling,welcome to TWF, I`m glad you found my posts on Services watches interesting. Regarding your watch, it appears to have MADE IN GT.BRITAIN on the bottom of the dial in which case it would have been made for Services by the Anglo-Celtic Watch Co.Ltd., Gurnos Works, Ystradgynlais, Wales & dates to the 1950s. As to the problem your having Steve Burrage of Ryte Time Watch Repairs Leicester used to work for Services. I`m not sure if he is still doing repairs but his details including telephone number are on the net if you do a google search, he may be able to help.


 I'm glad you popped up, Mach as I hadn't spotted that our new member had already mentioned you by name in his previous post......


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roger the Dodger said:


> I'm glad you popped up, Mach as I hadn't spotted that our new member had already mentioned you by name in his previous post......


 Do try and pay attention, that boy!!  :laugh:


----------

